# My Name is Earl



## kratz (1 Sep 2010)

With the real possibility for Hurricane Earl to make it to the East Coast, this is a good time to remind people to review their 72 hour plan and check to see if things like batteries, fresh water and prescriptions are good until next week. 

Please remember your pets when planning for an emergency. They need fresh water, food and care during the 72 hours as well.

I know additional actions were taken in preparation for Hurricane Juan. Are similar plans in place for this weekend?


_edit to correct spelling of Hurricane and decided to have some fun_


----------



## Stoker (1 Sep 2010)

There is a plan to send the ship's to sea if it looks like the hurricane will directly impact Halifax. Looks though it won't get that bad. We spent the day getting the ships ready and arrange duty watches for the weekend if need be. Tough going in 34 degree heat


----------



## Alea (1 Sep 2010)

"Earl" went through St-Martin's island and made a huge mess there. Soon after it was "over", my parents got a call from the people taking care of our house on the island. There is no more garden, the road to go up the house "flew away", windows and other things were totally shattered and the boat... well they don't know yet!
My parents living in Miami, in a waterfront house, are now wondering if they'll have 2 houses, gardens and boats to repare... thanks to "Bad Earl" as my mum named it 

Needless to say that after having gone through a few of these over the past 10 years, my father is now wondering if he won't just get a "chalet" in the mountains 

Everyone there has been preparing with food, fresh water etc... for a few days now.

Alea


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2010)

So...Alea
Your parents have TWO houses?  Do they want to adopt a slightly-used 43 year old son?  I can speak a bit of French, if that's a requirement, and I won't even ask for an allowance!  I'd only like to "visit", and of course I'd help repair mom and dad's house!   ;D


----------



## Alea (1 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So...Alea
> Your parents have TWO houses?  Do they want to adopt a slightly-used 43 year old son?  I can speak a bit of French, if that's a requirement, and I won't even ask for an allowance!  I'd only like to "visit", and of course I'd help repair mom and dad's house!   ;D



 :rofl:
... and a bit more.
And they are actually very "romantically thinking" that I will bring them a son in law on a golden plate by enrolling in the CF. So... Technoviking... are you single?  >

Alea

P.S.: I can now clearly hear the Mods thinking to themself: "thread in serious derailling here"


----------



## Nemecek (1 Sep 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> . So... Technoviking... are you single?  >




Oh jeez. Clumsy me! Here I was thinking I was on army.ca; must have clicked my eHarmony.ca bookmark instead!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> P.S.: I can now clearly hear the Mods thinking to themself: "thread in serious derailling here"


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Sep 2010)

How about those Blue Jays!


----------



## Alea (1 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>



Ouch!... I guess now is the time to say: BACK ON TRACKS GUYS  ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Sep 2010)

Okay - MARLANT actually stood up OP LAMA which is done each hurricane season. It essentially designates work parties, worker bees and SMEs in the event of a 'hurricane event'. I think some embarrassing lessons were learned in the immediate hours following Juan. 
Personally, I have been following these storms on:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
and have found it to be one of the more accurate for forcasting. Admittedly, the timings for Earl's landfall don't jive with Cindy Day's evening forcast on ATV earlier this evening.


----------



## kratz (1 Sep 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> Oh jeez. Clumsy me! Here I was thinking I was on army.ca; must have clicked my eHarmony.ca bookmark instead!



Check Navy.ca better background and you can readjust to the saltier talk better.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Do they want to adopt a slightly-used 43 year old son?



Slightly?

Nice try, Casca.    >


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Slightly?
> 
> Nice try, Casca.    >


:rofl:


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I think some embarrassing lessons were learned in the immediate hours following Juan.



I learned one - cell phone coverage in the Horrormocto area sucked ass then - I was the last guy in 2 RCR to arrive when they activated the IRU.  I was out shopping for a few hours after work and got home to a gazillion "Where the (add your own expletive) mesages on the machine.  Oh well, ended up on rear party.

MM


----------



## karl28 (2 Sep 2010)

I sure hope that every one in that neck of the woods will be alright sounds like your in for some rough weather .


----------



## xo31@711ret (4 Sep 2010)

Everthing tied down or put away; first thing I did though was to make sure my cooler was full of brown bottled necessities...


----------



## medicineman (4 Sep 2010)

Just need to strap down your lawnchair, put on a seat belt, kick back with your potables and watch the fun  ;D.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Sep 2010)

8:00 am and Earl appears to prefer NS over NB (stupid storm doesn't know what it's missing!!!)  Anyway, I have water, food, batteries and candles to last me three days.  Oh, and of course I have some Crown Royal (you know, "just in case") ;D

Wish me luck!  Looks like only some wind and rain.


----------



## Occam (4 Sep 2010)

Most of the Emergency Measures organizations have removed candles from their emergency kit recommendations.  After Juan hit Nova Scotia, there were more deaths from fires started by candles than there were from the actual storm.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Sep 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Most of the Emergency Measures organizations have removed candles from their emergency kit recommendations.  After Juan hit Nova Scotia, there were more deaths from fires started by candles than there were from the actual storm.


This from the Government of Canada website:

(This is in addition to basic supplies)


> Two additional litres of water per person per day for cooking and cleaning
> 
> *Candles and matches or lighter * (place in sturdy containers and do not burn unattended)
> 
> ...



(etc). The emphasis marks are mine; however, they do stress not to burn them unattended.


----------



## Occam (4 Sep 2010)

Strange...I know EMO (NS) has removed candles from their emergency kit list.

"Using candles is not recommended, but if you must use them, make sure they are properly supported. Use a non-combustible container that is larger than the candle. Keep materials at least half a metre (two feet) away from candles. Extinguish all candles before leaving the room." - http://emo.gov.ns.ca/content/hurricane-earl-qa

NOAA/National Hurricane Centre removed candles from their list as well.

Three people died in a house fire shortly after the power went out in Halifax after Juan hit, and a candle was determined to be the probable cause.  It's just not worth the risk when there are safer battery-operated alternatives.


----------



## Franko (4 Sep 2010)

http://www.stormpulse.com/

Update on Earl's track.

Regards


----------



## Journeyman (4 Sep 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> ......there were more deaths from fires started by candles than there were from the actual storm.


Hey, give Darwin his due.


----------



## Scott (4 Sep 2010)

Earl's giving us a bit of rain in Antigonish, little bit of bluster as well. I am actually happy for it because it seems to be knocking down the crazy humidity of the last few days.

Heading for Truro-ish area soon and expect to see a bit more wild stuff.

I'm okay with the storm season. Anything that gets us evacuated off the rig for a few days.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (4 Sep 2010)

Phoned a roofer already - He has a crew coming out tomorrow to re shingle a section of my main roof. He will do this as my wife and I clean up the birch tree that came down over the garden fence and the top of a beautiful red maple that came down on the garden shed. Ironically, I fought off the deer eating the flowers all summer and in 90 minutes, Earl threw them all over to the neighbours!
Though nowhere near as longlasting, the physical effect where I am was equal in intensity to Juan. We are going to walk up to Chebucto Head lighthouse later to see how things look from up there.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (5 Sep 2010)

My daughter lives in an apartment in Halifax, but she drove up here to visit on the long weekend, so she missed it all.  Well, except for the rain we got.  Were you without power long in Halifax?


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (5 Sep 2010)

For the peninsula, we lost power at around 1000 yesterday morning and the it came back at around 0200 this morning.


----------



## Scott (6 Sep 2010)

Got hit harder than I thought I would...

Lost a big limb off of the tree in the front yard (no damage to surroundings), fence that used to surround pool blown down (no biggie because its days were numbered), lost some of the cladding at my roof line and I think my pump is fried. Pisses me off because I am selling the house and only go to it to fix it up - now I have more to fix.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2010)

Scott said:
			
		

> Got hit harder than I thought I would...
> 
> Lost a big limb off of the tree in the front yard (no damage to surroundings), fence that used to surround pool blown down (no biggie because its days were numbered), lost some of the cladding at my roof line and I think my pump is fried. Pisses me off because I am selling the house and only go to it to fix it up - now I have more to fix.



Now, if it had been blown away, off to OZ, you could have submitted an Insurance Claim.      >


----------



## Scott (6 Sep 2010)

Believe me, I wish it had...


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Sep 2010)

Lost a garden shed, power was out until late last night.  Was working at the Airport during the storm, lots of cancellations.  
Some poor bugger at Jeddore Harbour lost their large cruiser to Earl.  It was half submerged and against the causeway at Salmon River Bridge.


----------

